

1968 ASCII Animation from Russia - elptacek
http://technologizer.com/2010/03/21/1968-ascii-animation-from-russia/

======
cema
A great story behind this animated film is that it was calculated using
differential equations which describe the movement of the cat's body parts.
One of the programmers (N. Konstantinov) described how it was done in a recent
online publication. There is some discussion on youtube
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O4mm3hXNgA>) but the most interesting parts
I could find online are in Russian. For instance, here
(<http://www.etudes.ru/ru/mov/kittie/>) is a Russian abstract of the paper
describing it in Problemy Kibernetiki (Problems of Cybernetics), back from
1974, with a link to the full Russian paper. I was thinking about translating
portions of it, but then decided it would not do it a favor; perhaps someone
will come up with a full translation?

Incidentally, N. Konstantinov is more widely known (in Moscow, anyway) as the
leading force behind the system of mathematical schools, loosely similar to
magnet schools in the US (I am sure most developed countries have something
similar as well). If you meet a mathematician, physicist, or computer
scientist who graduated from a high school in Moscow, chances are it was one
of these.

~~~
huhtenberg
What schools are these? I mean their numbers. Just curious.

~~~
cema
57, 91, 179, etc. I am talking about mathematical classes, some of these
schools have been offering more (biological, journalistic, etc).

~~~
huhtenberg
OK, I assumed 57 was on the list, that's why I asked. Just never knew who its
"founder" was.

------
huhtenberg
Any bets on when technologizer.com will be joining HN's domain blacklist?

